
Web ad giant Google to block ad-blockers in Chrome - naniwaduni
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/22/google_chrome_browser_ad_content_block_change/
======
tareqak
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18973477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18973477)
.

------
londons_explore
This is hyperbole.

They are refactoring an API to improve performance and that might impact some
types of adblocker in its current form. The engineer behind the proposal is
soliciting ideas how to resolve the issue.

~~~
crispyambulance
Not hyperbole.

"Soliciting ideas" means they're also gauging what the response will be to
such a change. _NOW_ (actually 1 year ago) is the best time to freak out.

Ublock Origin is perhaps the best blocker in existence for many people. I am
OK if Google wants to change the way the Chrome works for the sake of security
and performance, but if they break the functionality of Ublock Origin without
the availability of an equivalent or better alternative, that's cause for some
alarm.

